# Buying birds



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Where can I buy birds? I'm looking specifically for ducks or pigeons. We can't use birds we've hunted, it's considered wonton waste (sp?). I have heard of people popping the breast out of a duck then sewing them back up. But duck season is long past for us. Our group is actively working at getting pigeons from the hazer at the airport, but none so far. Shipping frozen birds to Alaska is super expensive. A 30# shipment overnight on Fedex is $225 for just the freight (don't want them to thaw too soon).

Ducks are a bit heavy for my puppy. Pigeons are about right. We don't have wild pheasants or game farms that I'm aware of.

There are a few people that have live ducks for eating you can buy out in the Valley (about and hour away). But they are $35ea. I really want pigeons. Pheasants fall apart too quickly.

Any ideas?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

There are AKC field trial clubs in Fairbanks & Anchorage. Anchorage is Alaska Retriever Club. Look up Howard Niemi. I met him when I gave a seminar there a few years back. Great guy!

EvanG


----------



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, too bad you're not close to where I live! My horse barn is full of pigeons!!! My cousin catches them and uses them to train his dogs...
So, my suggestion would be to look for a barn or large building and ask the owner if they have pigeon problems. If they do, they'll probably love for you to get rid of them!
Not sure if this helps, but it's worth a shot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You know, it's hard to beleive, but most of our pigeons get killed off in the winter. A few survive but not many. So they aren't that common. A few out at the airport, that's why we're talking to the hazer. But it might be awhile before we can get a few. We have a few frozen ducks, but they are just too big for our puppy group. 

In the summer you should see how we deal with seagulls at our float plane base. They have a couple of islands full of nesting seagulls. They turn pigs loose to eat the eggs so the seagulls will move on. The pigs are fat and happy eating eggs! Darn seagulls are protected so we can't kill them.


----------



## Harserider (Feb 8, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> You know, it's hard to beleive, but most of our pigeons get killed off in the winter. A few survive but not many. So they aren't that common. A few out at the airport, that's why we're talking to the hazer. But it might be awhile before we can get a few. We have a few frozen ducks, but they are just too big for our puppy group.
> 
> In the summer you should see how we deal with seagulls at our float plane base. They have a couple of islands full of nesting seagulls. They turn pigs loose to eat the eggs so the seagulls will move on. The pigs are fat and happy eating eggs! Darn seagulls are protected so we can't kill them.


Hahaha!!! I would have never in my wildest dreams thought of using pigs to take care of a bird population! That's wild!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Where can I buy birds? I'm looking specifically for ducks or pigeons. We can't use birds we've hunted, it's considered wonton waste (sp?). I have heard of people popping the breast out of a duck then sewing them back up. But duck season is long past for us. Our group is actively working at getting pigeons from the hazer at the airport, but none so far. Shipping frozen birds to Alaska is super expensive. A 30# shipment overnight on Fedex is $225 for just the freight (don't want them to thaw too soon).
> 
> Ducks are a bit heavy for my puppy. Pigeons are about right. We don't have wild pheasants or game farms that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...



Stacey,

I'll call Doug in Portland and see if he has some pigeons that can be sent up. Otherwise, I believe there is a place out by Point Mack that you can purchase pheasants from. I'll text you Howard Niemi's number, and a few of the Piper puppy pics.
All of the pups are now at their new homes.

I hope puppy class is going well and good luck this spring.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

John,
Thank you so much! I'd love to see the puppy pictures!did any come to Alaska, or did they all stay in the States?

The puppy class is going great. Gwen is an excellent trainer, I couldn't ask for better. We are headed out this morning at 10 to Potter Marsh if you are in town. Lucy is coming along nicely, I can control her without holding her now. Gwen is judging the hunt tests and working certificates this summer here and in Fairbanks. So we are trying for both. I'm showing Lucy in conformation on the 23rd and 24th downtown at the Egan Center. I'd like titles on both, if we can. 

We are working doubles today, it should be fun. Weather is supposed to be warm and in the 30s and sunny, almost spring!

When are you bringing your dogs back to Alaska? Gwen really wants to see your boy again! 

Hope all is well in North Dakota. May be we'll see you this summer?


----------

